

Spotify Kills Discovery With Discovery Tab - rpsubhub
https://medium.com/talking-story/1995c0931dba

======
andyhunter777
Spotify has never had good UX. If I search for "Hold Still" by Yo Gabba Gabba,
the next song it plays is the next song named "Hold Still" in the search
results by a totally different artist in a different genre, which makes sense
why? It should play the next song on the album I selected.

One of many examples. They've succeeded because of their rights acquisition
efforts, not because their software makes sense.

